# noise from tools and compressor tank whistling or squeeling



## lt1z350

husky 60 gallon a few months old and done it from day one. When moving lots of air like a blower or my hvlp spray gun the main air tank gets this whistle sound when air is escaping triggers pulled. Doesnt do it all the time seems more right after stops running and at max pressure. The setup I have is compressor to a 3/4 line about 2 feet long to a wall mounted water separator regulator setup then run a 50 foot hose off that. It drives me nuts and I had a smaller coleman black max that was 5 hp 30 gallon tank prior through same setup and not a peep ever. It is like a weird echo after the whistle stops when done using tool. If could do sound bites here I would up load one. Been searching all over internet and no luck when asking compressor noise as just gets car problems posted. Any help here would be great and so far the only air tool to make a similar noise at the tool is the paint gun none of my impacts or grinders do it or even the da which uses a ton of air like the hvlp does. Pretty annoying so hoping someone knows this issue and how to correct it as had this same compressor at a shop I worked at and it didnt do this and it was hooked to a bunch of wall fittings and 4 guys work off it all day and no issues for years so why I got the newer version for my home it is a great compressor other than the air escape noise.


----------



## tractornut

What size is the outlet fitting at the compressor where you have the 3/4 line hooked up iis the 3/4 line is reduced down to 3/8 in order to attach to your compressor? If I'm understanding you correctly the noise is the same we get on the tractor trailers at work and my thoughts are that it is the air passing through a restriction such as a reducer fitting or a 90 degree fitting. You might even have a piece of thread tape hanging inside of a fitting causing the noise


----------



## lt1z350

here are a few pics to help you help me. The weird thing is the large echo in the tank after the trigger is lifted on any thing I am using that consumes a lot of air so some of it is a tank noise and some is the whistle in the lines or where eve it is coming from. Maybe the 90s are causing a restriction? Should I go to a larger line off the tank to the dryer setup? Or maybe it is too big and should carry the same 3/8 all the way to the hose? Im lost as never had this with any compressor work or home. thanks
Joe


----------



## bernietech

just a novice, i really don't like the plastic pipe. could be a time bomb waiting to happen. loose the plastic and go with copper or iron. the plastic could be vibrating.

bernie


----------



## CompressorPros.com

Excellent Advice Bernie. PVC piping can be dangerous at the joints as the glue can break down over time.


----------



## Apple19

I think that*this information is*the best.


----------

